# what happens with "make extract"



## admail2 (Jul 1, 2009)

I just tried to install vnc but it failed, the reason is md5 checksum failed,  I found that the file size is not correct, and then I was going to download vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz manually (size 550870),  

make a copy in "/usr/ports/distfiles/xc/" folder, I did "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes extract", it failed due to an unrecognized archive tarball format, the file is changed again (size 1475), not sure what happened , 

Could you help to take a look? thanks,


```
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]# cp ~/tools/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz /usr/ports/distfiles/xc/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz   
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]# 
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]# ls -al /usr/ports/distfiles/xc/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz 
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  550870 Jul  1 10:27 /usr/ports/distfiles/xc/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]# 
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]# make  NO_CHECKSUM=yes extract
===>  Found saved configuration for vnc-4.1.3_2
===>  Extracting for vnc-4.1.3_2
===>   vnc-4.1.3_2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.8.9 - found
tar: Unrecognized archive format: Inappropriate file type or format
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/vnc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/net/vnc.
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]# ls -al /usr/ports/distfiles/xc/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz 
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  1475 Jul  1 10:28 /usr/ports/distfiles/xc/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]#
```


----------



## admail2 (Jul 1, 2009)

The MD5 for the original tarball file is correct as distinfo :


```
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]# cp ~/tools/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz /usr/ports/distfiles/xc/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz   
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]# md5 /usr/ports/distfiles/xc/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz                                 
[color="Red"]MD5 (/usr/ports/distfiles/xc/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz) = a119f3c75ad2767c0588260e2abe39be[/color]
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]# 
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]# cat distinfo | grep MD5
[color="Red"]MD5 (xc/vnc-4_1_3-unixsrc.tar.gz) = a119f3c75ad2767c0588260e2abe39be[/color]
MD5 (xc/X430src-1.tgz) = 4f241a4f867363f40efa2b00dca292af
MD5 (xc/X430src-2.tgz) = 844c2ee908d21dbf8911fd13115bf8b4
MD5 (xc/X430src-3.tgz) = b82a0443e1b7bf860e4343e6b6766cb6
[root@earth /usr/ports/net/vnc]#
```

The file size is acutally changed to 1475 during "make".


----------



## admail2 (Jul 1, 2009)

It has resolved after I disable "wget" in make.conf. 

May be something wrong in my system, and I need to check it in the future.


----------

